# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  معركة تستر .. لماذا بكى أنس ابن مالك رضي الله عنه

## أبو مريم السني

معركة تستر .. لماذا بكى أنس ابن مالكـ رضي الله عنه
أنس بن مالك - - كان يبكي بكاءً مرًّا كلما تذكر فتح " تُسْتر"...

و"تستر" مدينة فارسية حصينة، حاصرها المسلمون سنة ونصفاً بالكامل، ثم سقطت المدينة في أيدي المسلمين، وتحقق لهم فتح مبين... وهو من أصعب الفتوح التي خاضها المسلمون...

فإذا كان الوضع بهذه الصورة الجميلة المشرقة فلماذا يبكي أنس بن مالك عندما يتذكر موقعة "تستر"؟!

لقد فتح باب حصن تستر قبيل ساعات الفجر بقليل، وانهمرت الجيوش الإسلامية داخل الحصن، ودار لقاء رهيب بين ثلاثين ألف مسلم، ومائة وخمسين ألف فارسي، وكان قتالاً في منتهى الضراوة... وكانت كل لحظة في هذا القتال تحمل الموت، وتحمل الخطر على الجيش المسلم..

موقف في منتهى الصعوبة.. وأزمة من أخطر الأزمات!..

ولكن في النهاية – بفضل الله – كتب الله النصر للمؤمنين.. وانتصروا على عدوهم انتصاراً باهراً، وكان هذا الانتصار بعد لحظات من شروق الشمس!

واكتشف المسلمون أن صلاة الصبح قد ضاعت في ذلك اليوم الرهيب!

لم يستطع المسلمون في هذا الأزمة الطاحنة والسيوف على رقابهم أن يصلوا الصبح في ميعاده! 

ويبكي أنس بن مالك لضياع صلاة الصبح مرة واحدة في حياته..

يبكي وهو معذور، وجيش المسلمين معذور، وجيش المسلمين مشغول بذروة سنام الإسلام.. مشغول بالجهاد.. لكن الذي ضاع شيء عظيم!

يقول أنس بن مالك : وما تستر؟! لقد ضاعت مني صلاة الصبح، وما وددت أنّ لي الدنيا جميعاً بهذه الصلاة!

هنا نفهم لماذا كان يُنصر هؤلاء! {إِنْ تَنْصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنْصُرْكُمْ} (محمّد: 7)

إذا كانت هذه أحد أسباب النصر، فخبرني بالله عليك كيف ينصر الله عز وجل قوماً فرطوا في صلاة الصبح؟!

هذا - والله - لا يكون..

أما إن كان الجيش على شاكلة أنس بن مالك .. 

يحاسب نفسه على الصلاة الواحدة.. فهو ولا شك جيش منصور..{وَلَيَنْصُرَنَ   اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنْصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ} (الحج: 40).

المصدر: كتيب "كيف تحافظ على صلاة الفجر؟"

----------


## عبد الله محمد بن يوسف

جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك الله في الشيخ السرجاني ونفع به.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t117250/

----------

